# New gate



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

John and I got a new gate last night to replace our old bent pain in the butt one. The old one...








We used to have to step over it every time we wanted to go outside or come inside and we have tripped over it many times so it bent and we had to bend it back into shape. It's seen better days. Anyway our new gate...


















Now we don't have to step over!







And she can't fit through the bars! I am so happy with this new gate! I looked all over for a kind like this. The one that I decided I liked was plastic but when we saw this in the store yesterday we fell in love and had to have it! We put it up as soon as we got home and we just LOVE it! I just wanted to share my joy!









Of course as soon as I opened the gate she had to go right for that piece of fuzz!! That's my little Hoover!

*edit to say... Janine I totally recommend this for Alex! He can't climb this kind! I of course recommend this for everyone but Alex came to mind because he climbs his gate. And this gate does not screw into the wall so you can take it anywhere with you when you travel and you don't ruin your walls or anyone else’s either!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is a fabulous gate. I've never seen one made of wood like that... very nice!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Feb 10 2005, 01:07 PM
> *John and I got a new gate last night to replace our old bent pain in the butt one.  The old one...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Jodi, is the gate mounted with screws or is it tension mounted? Does it expand or come in a larger size? I love the look of this. Where did you find it?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Very nice.... looks great. please do tell us were you got it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I just edited to say it does not screw into the walls and then I saw all these posts lol. Read my edit. 
I found it at Target. We have two Targets and one had it and the other didn't. The pieces on either end are the extensions and it does not get any bigger than that. We have it as big as it gets. In fact it is supposed to be tighter so you have to flip this little button and then lift to open the gate but since ours is not all the way tight you just have to lift. A child might need the lock but Fantasia doesn't so I don't care. The biggest it gets is 40.5" and the smallest it gets is 29.5" so measure your doors first, we didn't but at least we got lucky.
The parts that are against the walls are actually on these screw type things and you tighten it with a wrench that comes with the gate, until it is as tight as you want it.

They also had one like this, but we liked the wood. http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B0002JETP6

*edit: Look, I found it at sears online! http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?...y&vertical=BABY
But we didn't pay that much for ours. I think ours was like $60.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh shoot! I had two of the same picture! I wanted one open and one closed, so I modified my first post. Sorry about that everyone!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is a very handsome gate, Jodi.

And the dog's pretty cute, too!

For those who go to Target to look for it, did you get it in the pet or baby section?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

hahaha... we had the same gate as you used to have! We tripped over it sooo many times too! I got hurt A LOT! I love the new gate! Very clever!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is a great gate!!! Really 60$ is not bad either for a nice wood one like that! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

It was in the baby section of Target, right under the cribs, car seats, and other furniture. I couldn't find it online at Target though and like I said one Target here didn't even have it. I would assume since it's on Sears online that you could also get it in the store. I would check the baby furniture section there as well. 
Before we found this one I looked at two Wal-Marts, two K-Marts and the other Target. I am glad we found this one. Actually it was purely accidental. We were walking past the baby section going toward the electronics (John's section) and we saw an abandoned card with the metal one like it. John commented that he liked it and since we didn't know if it was anyone's cart we should go look for another one. So we went over and he pulled it out and told me to go get a cart. I had him look for other better ones (since I had my heart set on plastic not metal) while I got a cart. When I got back with a cart he showed me the wood one. It was the last one and it didn't have a price. We loaded it into the cart and pushed it over to one of those scanners. It was cheaper than the plastic one and the metal one! I believe it was $59.99 and the others were over $60-$70 but I don't remember. I can't find the receipt either. If I find the receipt I will post the price we paid.
We also bought The Notebook and watched it for the first time last night. If you haven't seen it I highly recommend it for a Valentines Day movie!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

The Notebook is one of the BEST movies in a LONG time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Jodi the gate is beautiful. But my problem is it's not wide enough. My opening is almost 50". Hard to find something this size. We don't close the gate anymore when we are not home, that way he won't climb it. He doesn't do anything anyway and we would have taken it down when we repainted the area, but it's convenient when somebody is at the door and we don't want him in our feeth.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey look what tlunn found!!!

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B00062LFYC

I told her to post it here but I guess I am impatient lol. I just PMed her like 5 mins ago, talk about impatient! Anyway I was so happy that she found it on Target for (I think) the price we paid for it. It's cheaper here than some other places.
It's $79.99 at the Sears link I posted!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Feb 18 2005, 10:26 AM
> *Hey look what tlunn found!!!
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B00062LFYC
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Ha ha...I'm glad you went ahead and did it!!!







Imma gonna call my Target tonight and if they don't have it, Imma gonna order it! I want it BADLY!!!! You def. convinced me in your PM!!!! My kids are SO awful about keeping our current swinging gate locked!!! The little turkey has learned how to stick his paw through a hole and open it!







Hopefully, this new one that swings shut on its own will solve some of our problems!







Thanks again for the help FannyMay!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Feb 10 2005, 11:27 PM
> *Jodi the gate is beautiful. But my problem is it's not wide enough. My opening is almost 50". Hard to find something this size. We don't close the gate anymore when we are not home, that way he won't climb it. He doesn't do anything anyway and we would have taken it down when we repainted the area, but it's convenient when somebody is at the door and we don't want him in our feeth.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34712*


[/QUOTE]
I just saw last night in a Petsmart catalogue, they have many gates metal and wood, that extend longer than 50 inches. I can't seem to get on to the Petsmart site right now, but I'll see if I can get the link for it later. It was the same idea as FannyMay's gate, just longer. If I remember right, they do have to be screwed into the walls though.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 18 2005, 11:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha...I'm glad you went ahead and did it!!!







Imma gonna call my Target tonight and if they don't have it, Imma gonna order it! I want it BADLY!!!! You def. convinced me in your PM!!!! My kids are SO awful about keeping our current swinging gate locked!!! The little turkey has learned how to stick his paw through a hole and open it!







Hopefully, this new one that swings shut on its own will solve some of our problems!







Thanks again for the help FannyMay!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36190
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh I wanted to add something to my comments on the gate (from the PM). After I read it to my husband he kept saying that I should have said that even if the gate did shut on the dog it wouldn't hurt. The gate actually shuts nicley and since it's light wood it wouldn't really hurt if the dog did decide to try and make a break for it through the closing gate. 
I see it this way. Since the gate is in the hall leading to the front door we have two means of stopping her from getting outside. If she sneaks through the gate we would notice her before we opened the door and we could just pick her up and put her back on the other side of the now shut gate before we opened the front door. She would have to get past the gate and the front door to get outside.

Oh and don't forget to measure your doorway first!


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

thats a great gate! i went to great lengths to find a nice wood one and found on on ebay in the end! not as posh as yours but it opens so no climbing over for me!!

Bec & Dixie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is the really great thing about this site! It is so very helpful when people can post photos and purchase information. I don't need a gate, but if I did this one is the best looking one I've ever seen!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

*I GOT MY GATE!!!!</span>*









<span style="color:green">I absolutely LOVE it!!! We just got it this afternoon and I put it up tonight...it was 5 dollars more in the store..but, Oh well! I will have to teach the kids how to lift up on it to get it to open (they were in bed when I finished it)..but I like it SO much better than the other one!

Now the cats are having some trouble.







The other gate had holes instead of slats. My FAT cats would "climb" the gate to get over because it was so hard for them to jump.







This one is definitely harder for them to get over...but I am sure they will figure it out.









Thanks again FannyMay! This gate is the greatest!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Great! I'm glad you like it. HAHA I think I said in my PM to you that a cat could fit through the gate and the wall but then I said not a fat cat. LOL I didn't even know you had a fat cat. 
My high school boyfriend had a HUGE cat that was so fat he would lie down to eat! Lazy bugger. He also wouldn't drink unless it was out of his fountain cat dish! Spoiled too. He would make really loud growling and moaning noises in the morning until someone would feed him! 
Anyway I hope to see pictures of your new gate soon!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW i just love that gate and my chico is a gate climber too! So i went to target this morning and they had it ! Yipee! now i have one too. oh yeah oh yeah yeah yeah yeah







I paid 59.99 is that they all go for? you know though i shouldnt say it , Buddy , my new baby has beeen soooooooo good on going potty on his wee wee pads i havent had to put in behind the gate when i am home but when i go out i will and now i know they cant climb it







this site is so awesome i love you guys







~ Denise


----------

